# Goliath V2 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (1/7/15)

Hey guys we have had an order in with Youde for the Goliath V2 for some time now. Release date is around the 10th July. We expect our order to ship 10/15th.

Goliath V2 is now up for pre-order.









http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-goliath-v2-by-youde

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/7/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey guys we have had an order in with Youde for the Goliath V2 for some time now. Release date is around the 10th July. We expect our order to ship 10/15th.
> 
> Goliath V2 is now up for pre-order.
> 
> ...


order in. 

Let the waiting game begin!


----------



## Humbolt (1/7/15)

How do you fill this tank? If its top fill only, will I be able to fill it with a dropper?


----------



## Sir Vape (1/7/15)

Hey @Humbolt it would be a top fill. I would imagine similar to Zephyrus. I fill with a dropper on the Zeph with no issues.

Hugo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (1/7/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Humbolt it would be a top fill. I would imagine similar to Zephyrus. I fill with a dropper on the Zeph with no issues.
> 
> Hugo


I doubt it has top fill. From the pics on the Youde site it looks like its the same fill method as the Goliath v1 (bottom fill).

http://www.yourcig.com/product/ud-goliath-v2.html


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/7/15)

Dubz said:


> I doubt it has top fill. From the pics on the Youde site it looks like its the same fill method as the Goliath v1 (bottom fill).
> 
> http://www.yourcig.com/product/ud-goliath-v2.html


Agree with @Dubz here. Seems to be bottom fill (like the previous goliath, or like the Aqua V2. )

Big draw for me is the great reviews the goliath v1 got and the fact that I can access the coils without draining the tank.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/7/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Humbolt it would be a top fill. I would imagine similar to Zephyrus. I fill with a dropper on the Zeph with no issues.
> 
> Hugo


Missed your post @Sir Vape - This might then be top and bottom fillable. Win!


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/7/15)

And I put my foot in my mouth again... Apparently the v1 is also top fillable... will teach me to post about a tank that I have not yet used... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/7/15)

Goliath V2 is now in stock 





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/goliath-v2-rta-by-youde

Reactions: Like 1


----------

